# Advice for Used Clearvue Cyclones CV1800 (Advice Request)



## rschumakerjr (May 11, 2021)

I have the chance to purchase a used Clearvue Cyclone CV1800. It has been used in a knife grinding setup with 6 grinding stations. The owner indicated that it was used for wood and some composites, along with being used for the buffers. Also, he does not have the stack WYNN filters (stock filters), which I would want. I also have the opportunity to buy the Nordfab ducting for it.

I will be using it in my one-car garage woodshop.

I would love some advice on the following (pictures attached)

Should I worry that composites and metal dust went through it? Does it affect the impeller or motor differently?
From the picture of the cyclone, would it be easy to clean and get it back to a clean or “clear” look?
He will separate the ducting and the collector, but should I get the ducting even if it’s not set up for my space?
Would this be a better buy USED than a less powerful NEW system? It is my first DC system and I love the CV1800. Is it too risky to buy this one used?
Thank you in advance and any advice on any of these points will be greatly appreciated!
Ricky


----------

